# Calling all soap makers



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

In 2015 the ADGA Convention will return to Boise, Idaho. We are thrilled to welcome you all back to Boise!

We are looking for soap makers who would be willing to donate soap for our welcome bags. We need 300 bars. (sample sized are fine, but we won't turn away full sized bars). There is a year before convention, so I wanted to put this out there to see if we had people interested in helping us out.

Thanks, and please feel free to email me: [email protected]

Ken


----------

